# Contact en rouge sur iMessage



## laguibe (26 Septembre 2013)

On parle, dans l'aide de iMessage, de liste d'amis. Et aussi de la possibilité d'ajouter des amis dans cette liste. Mais va savoir comment ! Quelle différence d'ailleurs entre ami et contact ?
Sur mon iMac intel, en ML, alors que j'ai des contacts avec lesquels je peux converser, il en est un injoignable (en rouge). Ce contact possède un iPhone et un mac; alors pourquoi ? Quel remède ?
Rien trouvé dans FAQ.


-----------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur-squatteur (ici Aliboron) :_

*Sauf erreur, iMessage est un système de communication via des réseaux (internet, GCM, etc.), ce n'est pas vraiment de la bureautique. Comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Bureautique, utilitaires, éducation", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes pour en discuter. Et hop !!! 

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------

